# Emigrating as a dual national



## gworrall (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,

I've searched all over the internet, and contacted the US Embassy in London (they haven't replied), but still can't find answers to my questions, so I wonder if someone here can help. 

I have dual nationality due to my mother being born in the US (she lives in the UK now), and so I hold both UK and US passports. How easy would it be for me to emigrate to America to live and work permanently? Would I need to complete any type of visa, and if so which one? 

I am single and have no plans to get married at the moment, and I don't have $500,000 lying around anywhere. 

Thanks for your help people.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

You are not going to need a visa to move to the US as you already have a US passport and are considered a citizen. However, I think you will have to file back taxes for the last 3 years. Bev would best be able to advise on the tax information.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Technically, as a US citizen, you need no visa to move to the US so you can "just do it" as the ad says. Nat21 does bring up a good point, however. As a US citizen, you are supposed to be filing annual tax returns, declaring your worldwide income. To do so, you need a US social security number (which your mother should have obtained for you when she registered your birth with the consulate). 

As soon as your social security number pops up (and it will as soon as you take a job, because your employer will need to have it) chances are you'll hear from the IRS asking why you haven't filed a tax return (assuming you haven't been filing up to now). If you've been filing your annual tax returns, then "never mind" - you're good to go.

If you haven't been filing and you don't have a US social security number, you may want to take things a step at a time. You might find a bit more help if you file for a social security number and file your back taxes (usually 3 to 4 years in arrears) from the UK. The Consulate sees more of this than they do back in the US, and the IRS people based overseas are considerably more sympathetic than those back in the US. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

One of my sons was in a similar situation. He is a dual US/Canadian citizen born in the US. However he lived in Canada for many years and relocated to the US 5 years ago. He had never filed a US tax return while in Canada and did not have a SS card. He acquired a SS card before moving to the US. He had to show some records to prove he was in Canada in order to get his SS card. He never had any problems with the IRS. He was born before it was a requirement to get a SS card for your children.


----------



## gworrall (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the quick responses - will sit down and have a close look at the SS situation asap, although I have a feeling I will be in the same boat as JohnSoCal's son (born before the requirement came in). How did your son get his SS card, out of interest?
By the way - incase there is crossed wires here, I was born in the UK. Does this affect anything?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

gworrall said:


> Thanks everyone for the quick responses - will sit down and have a close look at the SS situation asap, although I have a feeling I will be in the same boat as JohnSoCal's son (born before the requirement came in). How did your son get his SS card, out of interest?
> By the way - incase there is crossed wires here, I was born in the UK. Does this affect anything?


My son applied for his SS Card at our local Social Security office here in Southern California. He was visiting us at the time. I went with him to the SS office. He had to show some documentation proving that he had been living in Canada. They just want to see why as a US citizen, you don't have a SS card. After he gave them the documentation, they issued the SS card a couple weeks later. I don't think being born in the UK makes much difference as long as you are a US citizen which you appear to be. They just want to know why you haven't got a card.


----------



## gworrall (Jun 4, 2011)

JohnSoCal said:


> My son applied for his SS Card at our local Social Security office here in Southern California. He was visiting us at the time. I went with him to the SS office. He had to show some documentation proving that he had been living in Canada. They just want to see why as a US citizen, you don't have a SS card. After he gave them the documentation, they issued the SS card a couple weeks later. I don't think being born in the UK makes much difference as long as you are a US citizen which you appear to be. They just want to know why you haven't got a card.


Ok cool. Thanks John, and everyone else. This is good to know. Now just got a million and one other things to organise before I can make the move!


----------



## gworrall (Jun 4, 2011)

I have another question - they seem to be answered on here so much more clearly and concisely then anywhere else. 
When the time comes for me to make the move, how do I start in terms of paperwork? Although I hold a US passport, surely I can't just turn up at the airport and fly out to America without stating my intention to remain there permanently. Or can I? (legally of course)
I'm really glad to have found this site, thanks for all the help!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gworrall said:


> I have another question - they seem to be answered on here so much more clearly and concisely then anywhere else.
> When the time comes for me to make the move, how do I start in terms of paperwork? Although I hold a US passport, surely I can't just turn up at the airport and fly out to America without stating my intention to remain there permanently. Or can I? (legally of course)
> I'm really glad to have found this site, thanks for all the help!


As citizen you have to enter/leave the US with your US passport. That is it. As mentioned before - make sure your tax returns are up to date, if you are male you have to register with Selective Service.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

gworrall said:


> Although I hold a US passport, surely I can't just turn up at the airport and fly out to America without stating my intention to remain there permanently. Or can I? (legally of course)
> I'm really glad to have found this site, thanks for all the help!


Yes, you can.


----------



## gworrall (Jun 4, 2011)

OK - thanks John. Just thought there would be more to it than that, and didn't want to leave anything to chance. It's good to know.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

gworrall said:


> OK - thanks John. Just thought there would be more to it than that, and didn't want to leave anything to chance. It's good to know.


You are a US citizen with a valid US passport so they certainly aren't going to deny you entry to the US. The tax issue you will need to resolve when you are here. I am not a tax expert so don't know what will happen with that. I know my son didn't have any problem with the tax issue. I have had a lot of dealings with the IRS as I owned businesses. Despite the stereotype for the IRS, I always found them to be pretty reasonable.


----------



## Sam03 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Gworrall - sorry i cannot help you with your question as i in a sticky situation myself. Have written to the embassies and done some research on the internet as i would like to apply for a US passport. My mom was born in the US and i have her birth certificate, she lived there for a number of years but i cannot find out when she came to the UK with her parents or if her parents would have been naturalised/citizens. Please may i ask you your circumstances with you mom - when she was born there and how long did she live there. I have everything except the proof of physical presence for the requested time and i do not know how to get it, i am looking into schools at the moment. Thanks


----------



## gworrall (Jun 4, 2011)

Sam

I'm puzzled because your location on your post shows as Cumbria, but you also are shown as an expat in USA. Where are you living at the moment? I can answer more once you get back to me. My mum was born in Michigan and lived there until she was 19. She arranged for my first US passport as a kid, and I kept renewing them. 

I'm having difficulty with the Selective Service thing at the moment - I'm told that I shouldn't worry too much about this but officially Selective Service System: Welcome have sent me a terse response -:

'You would have been required to register. Dual citizens are required to register.'

I am too old for registration and had no knowledge of this until very recently. No contact name/details, or Dear Sir at the top of the email from the SSS, or indication as to whether I could try and obtain a status information letter. I wrote to the US embassy a month ago also, and so far haven't heard anything in reply.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gworrall said:


> Sam
> 
> I'm puzzled because your location on your post shows as Cumbria, but you also are shown as an expat in USA. Where are you living at the moment? I can answer more once you get back to me. My mum was born in Michigan and lived there until she was 19. She arranged for my first US passport as a kid, and I kept renewing them. .


Your mother met the requirements of living in the US plus she applied for your passport with proper documentation.



gworrall said:


> I'm having difficulty with the Selective Service thing at the moment - I'm told that I shouldn't worry too much about this but officially Selective Service System: Welcome have sent me a terse response -:
> 
> 'You would have been required to register. Dual citizens are required to register.'
> 
> I am too old for registration and had no knowledge of this until very recently. No contact name/details, or Dear Sir at the top of the email from the SSS, or indication as to whether I could try and obtain a status information letter. I wrote to the US embassy a month ago also, and so far haven't heard anything in reply.


Where is the issue? You WERE required as male US citizen to register. Not having informed yourself about your duties and obligations is no excuse. What contact or salutation do you want - as you state you are too old now. What is a US Embassy to do with this? What do you expect them to do about your not having registered? Have you filed your US taxes by now? At least the last three years.


----------



## gworrall (Jun 4, 2011)

twostep said:


> Your mother met the requirements of living in the US plus she applied for your passport with proper documentation.
> 
> 
> Where is the issue? You WERE required as male US citizen to register. Not having informed yourself about your duties and obligations is no excuse. What contact or salutation do you want - as you state you are too old now. What is a US Embassy to do with this? What do you expect them to do about your not having registered? Have you filed your US taxes by now? At least the last three years.


Twostep,

Could you please be a little less negative with me? I was actually just trying to help the poster before me. He mentioned contacting the embassy to find out about the situation with his mother, which is why I mentioned my contacting them, not for anything to do with Selective Service. I actually contacted the embassy to ask for information on requirements should I arrive in America and seek accommodation/employment.

As far as registering for Selective Service, I have never lived in America and so had no knowledge of the requirement before joining this forum. I'm definitely not trying to make any 'excuse', and I'm sure I'm not the only person in the world considering emigration to America that isn't aware of this requirement. I am now aware and so I will gather evidence to hopefully prove that I didn't wilfully and knowingly avoid the registration.

I am not posting on here to offend anyone, or pick an argument with anyone, including yourself, but would appreciate useful/helpful advice instead of personal criticism. If this isn't an open forum, and my request/membership isn't welcome, I will stop posting on here and seek advice elsewhere.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gworrall said:


> Twostep,
> 
> Could you please be a little less negative with me? I was actually just trying to help the poster before me. He mentioned contacting the embassy to find out about the situation with his mother, which is why I mentioned my contacting them, not for anything to do with Selective Service. I actually contacted the embassy to ask for information on requirements should I arrive in America and seek accommodation/employment..


I am the very least negative person there is:>) His situation is absolutely different from yours. 




gworrall said:


> As far as registering for Selective Service, I have never lived in America and so had no knowledge of the requirement before joining this forum. I'm definitely not trying to make any 'excuse', and I'm sure I'm not the only person in the world considering emigration to America that isn't aware of this requirement. I am now aware and so I will gather evidence to hopefully prove that I didn't wilfully and knowingly avoid the registration..


You are past the age requirement. Over, done with .... It is no reason to complain about lack of Dear or anything. Get on with it.





gworrall said:


> I am not posting on here to offend anyone, or pick an argument with anyone, including yourself, but would appreciate useful/helpful advice instead of personal criticism. If this isn't an open forum, and my request/membership isn't welcome, I will stop posting on here and seek advice elsewhere.


Give me a question with enough information to answer it! Critisism is part of communication. Rest assured I get cut down on a regular basis and then work on it.


----------



## gworrall (Jun 4, 2011)

ok, good. Glad we sorted that out then. I would expect to be properly addressed in any reply from any company or organisation, but that's beside the point. I'm now looking to help Sam03 if I possibly can, and not have to explain every single comment. Sam send a private message if you like.


----------



## gworrall (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry to double post here, won't happen again, and this will be the last comment I will make about this particular subject. 

I have just read a section of the Military Selective Service Act, Section 3(a) to be precise, which states amongst other things that men who did not live in the United States between 18 and 26 years of age were not required to register. This would include me and answers any query I would have about this particular topic (although I didn't actually ask any questions about it). 

So I'll not be mentioning it any more. Thanks


----------

